# KARACHI | HSJ Icon | 200m | 49 fl | U/C



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Another Residential Skyscraper in Karachi


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Updates 



aliubair said:


> View attachment 1747264


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

U/C tower in middle with blue lights

PC: Saad Saeed


----------

